# (Simple?) problem with pkg-add



## Kucks (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello,
This is my first post here, sorry if it's in the wrong section...
I'm trying to install firefox with pkg-add -r firefox, and here is the output (Using verbose)


```
%pkg_add -r firefox
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/firefox.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)   
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/firefox.tbz' by URL                                          
%pkg_add -v -r firefox                                                          
scheme:   [ftp]                                                                 
user:     []                                                                    
password: []                                                                    
host:     [ftp.freebsd.org]                                                     
port:     [0]                                                                   
document: [/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/firefox.tbz]     
---> ftp.freebsd.org:21                                                         
looking up ftp.freebsd.org                                                      
connecting to ftp.freebsd.org:21                                                
<<< 220 Welcome to freebsd.isc.org.                                             
>>> USER anonymous                                                              
<<< 331 Please specify the password.                                            
>>> PASS kucks@FreeLSD.Home                                                     
<<< 230 Login successful.                                                       
>>> PWD                                                                         
<<< 257 "/"                                                                     
>>> CWD pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest                      
<<< 550 Failed to change directory.                                             
>>> CWD pub                                                                     
<<< 250 Directory successfully changed.                                         
>>> CWD FreeBSD                                                                 
<<< 250-If you're looking for one of the FreeBSD releases, please look in the   
<<< 250-releases/${ARCH}/${RELNAME} directory, where ARCH = "alpha", "amd64",   
<<< 250-"i386", "ia64", "pc98", or "sparc64" and RELNAME = the release          
<<< 250-you're interested in, e.g. "7.1-RELEASE" or "8.0-RELEASE".              
<<< 250 Directory successfully changed.                                         
>>> CWD ports                                                                   
<<< 250 Directory successfully changed.                                         
>>> CWD i386                                                                    
<<< 250-These are packages for the i386 architecture.  Here are brief
<<< 250-descriptions of each subdirectory.
<<< 250-
<<< 250-  packages-6-stable:      Packages for FreeBSD-6-stable.
<<< 250-  packages-6.4-release:   Packages for FreeBSD 6.4-release.
<<< 250-  packages-7-stable:      Packages for FreeBSD-7-stable.
<<< 250-  packages-7.2-release:   Packages for FreeBSD 7.2-release.
<<< 250-  packages-7.3-release:   Packages for FreeBSD 7.3-release. (not yet available)
<<< 250-  packages-8-stable:      Packages for FreeBSD-8-stable.
<<< 250-  packages-8.0-release:   Packages for FreeBSD 8.0-release.
<<< 250-  packages-9-current:     Packages for FreeBSD-9-current.
<<< 250-
<<< 250-packages-*-release directories are built from the ports collection
<<< 250-shipped with the release, and are not updated thereafter.
<<< 250-
<<< 250-packages-*-stable and packages-*-current are updated roughly once a
<<< 250-week.
<<< 250-
<<< 250-Please see the file "../../dir.sizes" for the current size of each
<<< 250-directory.  In particular, mirroring thise directories will cause about
<<< 250-8GB of traffic per week from packages-?-stable and packages-?-current
<<< 250-updates.
<<< 250-
<<< 250-Older release package sets may be found at:
<<< 250-
<<< 250-ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/ports/i386/
<<< 250 Directory successfully changed.
>>> CWD packages-8.0-release
<<< 550 Failed to change directory.
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/firefox.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/firefox.tbz' by URL
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
%
```

I'm as well connected to internet.
Has anyone an idea to solve this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 30, 2010)

try

```
# setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/
# pkg_add -r firefox
```

This way you will fetch latest version


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 30, 2010)

btw *packages-8.0-release* is not on server 
There is *packages-8.1-release*


----------



## Kucks (Nov 30, 2010)

```
setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/
```
Woks very well, thank you


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 30, 2010)

You're using FreeBSD-8.0-release?
You should consider updating to FreeBSD-8.1 or wait for FreeBSD-8.2 and then update


----------



## Kucks (Nov 30, 2010)

Damn, I have some other errors now...

```
pkg_add -r firefox
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/firefox.tbz... Done.                                                             
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/perl-5.10.1_3.tbz... Done.                                                          
pkg_add: package 'perl-5.10.1_3' conflicts with perl-5.8.9_3                    
pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation                                                               
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'perl-5.10.1_3' failed!
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/nspr-4.8.6.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/m4-1.4.15,1.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/libffi-3.0.9.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'libffi-3.0.9' requires 'pkg-config-0.25_1', but 'pkg-config-0.23_1' is installed
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/bison-2.4.3,1.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'bison-2.4.3,1' requires 'libiconv-1.13.1_1', but 'libiconv-1.13.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'bison-2.4.3,1' requires 'gettext-0.18.1.1', but 'gettext-0.17_1' is installed
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/libIDL-0.8.14_1.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'libIDL-0.8.14_1' failed!
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/gobject-introspection-0.6.14.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'gobject-introspection-0.6.14' failed!
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/desktop-file-utils-0.15_2.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'desktop-file-utils-0.15_2' failed!
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/zip-3.0.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/libnotify-0.4.5_4.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package gobject-introspection-0.6.14 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'libnotify-0.4.5_4' failed!
```


```
firefox
firefox: Command not found.
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks like your system has quite old packages....
The easiest way, would be to backup everything, then remove all packages (pkg_delete -a) and pkg_add what you want/need


----------



## Kucks (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I [cmd=]pkg_delete -a[/cmd] and I installed Xorg after a setenv.

But when I want to instal awesome (WM), I have the same error as my first post...

Any idea?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 1, 2010)

You can use ports. https://sites.google.com/site/unixbasedsystems/FreeBSDnoob
Also on this simple tutorial, I also have how to keep your ports tree updated and the command to upgrade to 8.1 RELEASE


----------



## Beastie (Dec 1, 2010)

Kucks said:
			
		

> Well, I pkg_delete -a and I installed Xorg after a setenv.
> 
> But when I want to instal awesome (WM), I have the same error as my first post...
> 
> Any idea?


Removing everything under /usr/local and /var/db/pkg should be way faster and more radical.


----------



## Kucks (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, I tried to upgrade the system before installing a wm, and here is what I've done:

I used this command:

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.1-RELEASE install
```
If I didn't use install, it simply was downloading the files, printing files but nothing else.
So I upgraded, and there was a message like "Upgraded to 8.1-RELEASE, please reboot", or something.

But now, when I boot, the system has troubles to load a USB component.
Here is the output:


```
ugen1.2: <Microsoft Corporation> at usbus1
uhid1: <Microsoft Corporation Controller, rev2.00/1.10> on usbus1
```
Then it freezes, I have to press space, and it gives me this:

```
panic: Root mount failed, startup aborted
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 9m5Ã¨s
Cannot dump. Device not define or available
```

It's my Xbox 360 controller, but when I unplug it, I have the same error with my mouse (Saitek Cyborg V3)

I'm damned


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 1, 2010)

> I have the same error with my mouse


On console mode or with xserver up?
If you run a WM then to make mouse work you need to add this lines on /etc/rc.conf file.

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
Not sure if that will help or solve the problem by if you rebuild world?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/makeworld.html
You have nothing to lose if you make a try.


----------



## Kucks (Dec 1, 2010)

This error happens at boot, I can't access the console.


----------



## AndyG (Dec 2, 2010)

*Having similar problems installing xorg*

Hi, I am having similar problems to Kucks. I am on Release 8.0 of FreeBSD, and I have a modified kernel to incorporate Company software and drivers, therefore upgrading to 8.1 is not feasible at this stage as it will trash the kernel.

We use this kernel on a number of platforms, but now we have a new platform, for which I have been told I need to install X Windows on top.

I have been following William Computer Blog on how to install x-windows on FreeBSD and am at the stage where I have typed pkg_add -r xorg (having set my PACKAGESITE env to packages-8-stable path for amd64).

When I run this command, like Kucks, I get errors about unable to find packages, here is the tail of the trace



```
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/All/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package glib-2.26.1_1 !
pkg_add: could not find package gamin-0.1.10_4 !
pkg_add: could not find package gio-fam-backend-2.26.1 !
pkg_add: could not find package dbus-glib-0.88 !
pkg_add: could not find package policykit-0.9_6 !
pkg_add: could not find package eggdbus-0.6_1 !
pkg_add: could not find package gobject-introspection-0.9.12 !
pkg_add: could not find package polkit-0.99 !
pkg_add: could not find package consolekit-0.4.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package hal-0.5.14_10 !
pkg_add: could not find package xorg-server-1.7.5,1 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0' failed!
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/All/xorg-drivers-7.5.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package glib-2.26.1_1 !
pkg_add: could not find package gamin-0.1.10_4 !
pkg_add: could not find package gio-fam-backend-2.26.1 !
pkg_add: could not find package dbus-glib-0.88 !
pkg_add: could not find package policykit-0.9_6 !
pkg_add: could not find package eggdbus-0.6_1 !
pkg_add: could not find package gobject-introspection-0.9.12 !
pkg_add: could not find package polkit-0.99 !
pkg_add: could not find package consolekit-0.4.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package hal-0.5.14_10 !
pkg_add: could not find package xorg-server-1.7.5,1 !
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0 !
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-radeonhd-1.3.0_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-r128-6.8.1 !
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904_2 !
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-nv-2.1.17 !
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2 !
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-ati-6.13.0 !
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0 !
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'xorg-drivers-7.5' failed!
```

Any ideas how I proceed to complete installation? I can't use pkg_delete -a and start again, and I can't upgrade to 8.1 (which my boss certainly does not want me to do). How do I get the missing packages or get them to install from the xorg installation?

thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## AndyG (Dec 2, 2010)

PS. oh, yes, and I can't use pkg-delete on the xorg package because it reports this package is not installed.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 2, 2010)

When I use packages, I always keep them locally in case something happens and the process is interrupted, so I can redo the process without downloading everything again. Add the following to root's .cshrc file:

```
setenv PKGDIR /path/to/saved/packages
```
and use pkg_add()'s *-K* (keep) option in addition to *-r* (remote).


What you can do now is fetch the missing packages yourself and do a manual install using *pkg_add* without options.


----------



## AndyG (Dec 2, 2010)

My problem is that I get packages that won't install because it conflicts with an earlier version of that package that is installed. Is there a way of forcing these packages to update automatically to the one required? I do not really want to have to go through all the packages deleting the old version and then have to add the latest. For example I am trying to install xorg - then I get a complaint about the latest version of perl conflicting with a previously installed perl package, which then causes other packages to not install and so on. When there are numerous packages it gets very tedious.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2010)

portmaster(8) *-PP* (ports-mgmt/portmaster)
portupgrade(1) *-PP* (ports-mgmt/portupgrade)
pkg_upgrade(1) (sysutils/bsdadminscripts)

They can all do this. The first two require the ports tree to be installed and kept up-to-date. The last one works independent of the ports tree.


----------

